# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Κεραία για λήψη σήματος Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας

## gtop

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,
Ίσως σας έχει απασχολήσει πάλι το θέμα αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να βρώ κάτι σχετικό.

Η ερώτηση είναι: Πως μπορεί κάποιος να βελτιώσει τη λήψη Κινητής Τηλεφωνίας ΜΕΣΑ στο σπίτι του εάν δεν υπάρχει καλή λήψη; (ενώ εκτός υπάρχει πχ στο μπαλκόνι). Επειδή τώρα κάνει κρύο δεν είναι ευκολο να βγαίνεις στο μπαλκόνι κάθε φορά που κτυπάει το κινητό...  :Very Happy:  

Νομίζω ότι είχα διαβάσει στο παρελθόν κάτι σχετικό στο Elector αλλά δεν μπορώ να το βρώ πλέον. Εάν θυμάμαι καλά αφορούσε τη κατασκευή μιάς κεραίας Yagi για αυτό ακριβώς το σκοπό.

Υπάρχει καμμιά πρόταση - λύση; Πιστεύω ότι απασχολεί πολλούς.

----------


## gsmaster

Κάτι τέτοιο έχει δημοσιευτεί στο ένθετο της τεχνικής εκλογής Ιουνίου 2005 (GSM repeater)

----------


## gtop

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση.  :Smile:  

Υπάρχει τίποτα πιό απλό; Κάποια κεραία ίσως και όχι αναμεταδότης;

----------


## gsmaster

Αν το κινητό σου έχει βύσμα για εξωτερική κεραία, τότε μπορεί να κάνεις με αυτή την δουλειά σου.

Πχ το δικό μου Sonyericsson Τ610 έχει.

----------


## ^Active^

Ενας γνωστος μου παλιοτερα ειχε κανει μια εγκατασταση κεραιας για κινητο σε ενα σπιτι που δεν ειχε σημα παρα μονο στο μπαλκονι, απλα πρεπει να ψαξεις για συγκεκριμενο μοντελο κινητου που να εχει βυσμα για εξωτερικη κεραια . Μια καλη ιδεα ειναι να παρεις ενα car kit   :Wink:

----------


## leosedf

Μπορεί να βάλει active gsm repeater αλλα θα του κοστίσει τα μαλοκέφαλα του (κόστος απο 250 εως 800 για κάθε μπάντα)
Κάπου είχα δει σε ενα πανεπιστημιακό σαιτ που δημιουργήσαν ενα passive repeater (χωρίς ενεργά εξαρτήματα και με χαμηλότερη απόδοση) αλλα δεν μπορώ να βρώ το link

----------


## G VIPER

Δεν υπάρχει πλέον κανένα πρόβλημα, αν έχεις έξω από το Σπίτι λίγο σήμα, οπουδήποτε ή στην Ταράτσα ή σε μπαλκόνι μπορείς να γεμίσεις το Σπίτι με Σήμα. Υπάρχουν πολλών ειδών Repeaters μικροί μεγάλοι, για WIND & VODAFON πολύ οικονομικοί καθώς και για COSMOTE & 3G κάπως ακριβότεροι. Αυτοί εδώ έχουν μεγάλη ποικιλία. www.gsmstore.gr

 :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Γαληνίτης

> Αν το κινητό σου έχει βύσμα για εξωτερική κεραία, τότε μπορεί να κάνεις με αυτή την δουλειά σου.
> 
> Πχ το δικό μου Sonyericsson Τ610 έχει.



Το βύσμα για εξωτερική κεραία δεν είναι απαραίτητο. Η κεραία μπορεί να συνδεθεί (συζευχθεί) επαγωγικά με το κεραιάκι του (οποιουδήποτε) κινητού τηλεφώνου. Π.χ με μία σπείρα τυλιγμένη γύρω απ' αυτό (link coupling).

----------


## leosedf

btw αυτοί οι αναμεταδότες αναφέρουν λάθος τις συχνότητες. Οποιοσδήποτε ενισχυτής δουλεύει στα 1800 λειτουργεί και με wind και με vodafone γιατί εκπέμπουν εδω και καιρό σε αυτή τη συχνότητα.

----------


## herctrap

εχουμε ακομα το κυκλωμα για το gsm reapeater συμβατο με το δικτυο της cosmote?

----------


## asterixx25

Στην εταιρία που εργάζομαι πρόσθεσαν τώρα τελευταία στους εσωτερικούς χώρους κάτι κεραίες ενίσχυσης σήματος κινητής. Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις τις έχουν βάλει επάνω απο τα κεφάλια των εργαζόμενων. Οι κεραίες είναι του στύλ όπως φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία.
Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι κατά πόσον είναι επιβλαβείς για την υγεία και ποιά απόσταση απο τις συγκεκριμένες κεραίες θεωρείται αφαλής.
Επίσης, επειδή πρόκειται για την υγεία των εργαζόμενων αν τελικά προξενούν βλάβη αυτές οι κεραίες που μπορεί να απευθυνθεί κάποιος για να γίνουν μετρήσεις ?

----------


## leosedf

Είναι βλαβερές, σπάστες με ένα σφυρί, τύλιξε τες με αλουμινόχαρτο και γείωσε το.
Ζήτα να σε απολύσουν ώστε να μην έχεις κάθε μέρα πάνω από το κεφάλι σου ακτινοβολία.
 :Tongue2:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Kωνσταντίνε  μια  και  είναι  η  δουλειά  σου  οι  αναμεταδότες  κινητής  κανουν  δουλειά  εχω  ξαναρωτήσειhttp://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=62063  αλλά  δεν  πήρα  καμιά  απάντηση.

----------

tasos987 (13-08-15)

----------


## antonis_p

> Το βύσμα για εξωτερική κεραία δεν είναι απαραίτητο. Η κεραία μπορεί να συνδεθεί (συζευχθεί) επαγωγικά με το κεραιάκι του (οποιουδήποτε) κινητού τηλεφώνου. Π.χ με μία σπείρα τυλιγμένη γύρω απ' αυτό (link coupling).



Αυτό πώς γίνεται; Θέλω να το κάνω με το 3g usb που δεν πιάνει καλά εκεί που δουλεύω

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

καλησπέρα πιον τυπο  καλωδιου να βαλω για μια κεραια στους 900  wind

----------


## leosedf

Θα πάρεις πολλά στα 900 εκτός από wind  :Lol: 
Τι τύπους έχεις?
Τι θα κάνει αυτή η κεραία? Μόνο λήψη? Πόσα μέτρα απόσταση είναι? 5 μέτρα? 500?

----------


## ΚΑΤΣΑΒΙΔΗΣ

θελω 4-5 μετρα το πολυ εχωαυτο http://www.e-shop.gr/ericsson-g30e-v...t-p-TEL.002035 και δεν πιανει καλα με την δικια του ειμαι σε δυσκολο μερος και κεραια εξωτερικη

----------


## ΣΤΕΡΓΙΟΣ96

Γεια σας, θα ηθελα να φτιαξω μια κεραια για ενυσχηση σηματος gsm. Μέσα στο σπιτι πιανω 1 γραμμη κ μερικες φορες 2 κ θελω να ενυσχησω το σημα. Έχει καποιος καμια ιδεα;

----------

